# Metallic filter for Clever Dripper



## coffeer (May 24, 2015)

hello!

is there a metallic filter to use with Clever Dripper?

thanks!


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

I don't think there is, but have you seen Sowden soft brew?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Swissgold KF4, don't be tempted to buy other makes as they likely won't fit with the lid on. Be aware that the KF4 & Clever Dripper won't filter the brew quite as well as a drip brew. By grinding coarse enough to keep silt down you might end up with low extractions. I use a KF4 and a paper filter outside of the KF4, makes a cleaner brew than paper alone, the paper just catches the fines.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

just a personal observation on using metal filters, I'm yet to find one that isn't a real pain in the ass to clean, best I've had is an aeropress filter.

does the cleaner brew make using 2 filters with the effort?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Phobic said:


> just a personal observation on using metal filters, I'm yet to find one that isn't a real pain in the ass to clean, best I've had is an aeropress filter.
> 
> does the cleaner brew make using 2 filters with the effort?


I find a cleaner taste than just paper, not cleaner in the respect of silt. With paper alone the brew has to drain through the whole depth of the bed, this seems to affect flavour clarity. With the Swissgold, the brew can run off, around the bed, but just using Swissgold gives you a murky brew, paper catching the sediment gives me better clarity of flavour & no sediment.


----------



## coffeer (May 24, 2015)

what is the purpose to have both metallic and paper filter? isn't it the same as if you have the paper filter alone?

also, are you sure there is no cone metallic filter that will fit the Clever dripper? I suppose it doesn't have to 100% fit, but it just has to be functional?


----------



## coffeer (May 24, 2015)

PPapa said:


> I don't think there is, but have you seen Sowden soft brew?


I am on their website now but I dont understand how it works.

Is it just a carafe with a filter that you put coffee and water and it stays there (immersion) and then you just pour the coffee in your mug?

I imagine it will be a pain to clean?

EDIT: also if I leave the coffee for too london in the carafe, it will get horrible, so I will have to keep time...


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Sowden takes a while to fully develop, 40-60min steeps (preheat before brewing), great for work as you don't need to time to the minute. The 800ml makes 3 mugfuls, good for sharing & limiting coffee snob based ridicule  Works better with pre ground than a lot of other brewers.

Easy to clean, take the filter out, let the worst of the drips go down the sink, tap the opening of the filter horizontally against the wall of a bin & most of the grounds drop out when you turn it upside down. Quick rinse of filter & brewer with hot water & you're done.


----------



## coffeer (May 24, 2015)

I hope you mean 40-60sec not min?

I would buy it, but I don't like having to clean the filter AND the carafe? While with something like that I will only clean the filter?

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/ODAwWDgwMA==/z/4j8AAOSwB-1YnV5v/$_57.JPG?set_id=880000500F

But I wanted the Clever Dripper, because I want to put all the water at once (can't wait to pour it slowly as there is a queue in the office boiler) and then have it not leaking, as I head back to my desk


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I meant minutes, it's not a bad thing. It's very quick to add the coffee & water, you don't need to do anything else but wait, during which you can do other things.

If you're going to make your own coffee then you need to clean up after yourself, whatever the brewer. If you can afford someone else to clean your brewers because you don't want to, get them to make the coffee too 

Why haven't you bought a Clever Dripper, wasn't it days/week ago you were looking into it?


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

Given you are so adverse to cleaning, why bother with a metal filter? Why would you want to put a cone filter inside a flat bottom brewer anyway?

I'd say that the Clever with a size 4 paper filter is your best option. Cleaning up is simply a matter of throwing away the filter and rinsing the brewer.

As for the brew buy some decaf coffee pods that are designed for Lavazzo or Nespresso or similar pod machines. Peel off the foil and chuck the contents of 2 pods in. Fill with water to roughly halfway or whatever suits you. Let it brew until cool enough to drink and drain into a cup and drink. The coffee will be fresh , you don't have any grinding or weighing. Buy some regular pods as well and you can have half caff with no faff...


----------



## coffeer (May 24, 2015)

I think I will get an automatic filter coffee machine then.....


----------

